# Indica "Stoned" effect; What does it. feel like?



## enzo808 (Mar 11, 2013)

Aloha guys, I'm checkin' in to ask a somewhat rhetorical question. I was wondering what it feels like to be intoxicated by an Indica strain? Such as a Kush or Northern Lights strain? Most of the dank shit I've smokin' is Sativa [I think it was mainly Sativa...] Here in Kauai, in my perspective, I hardly see any Indica strains going around here. I really wanna try out some Indica herb & wanna know how the effect feels like.......Can anybody try & describe it the best they can? Mahalo y'all!


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2013)

personally it's a more laid back relaxed high sat's i find make me need to get up and do a bunch of stuff indica is more chill lay on the couch eat potato chips and laugh lol


----------



## 420skyhigh420 (Mar 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> personally it's a more laid back relaxed high sat's i find make me need to get up and do a bunch of stuff indica is more chill lay on the couch eat potato chips and laugh lol


i could not say it better my self when im on a sativ. im always cleanin my house and the indica im on the couch eattin food on the computer on rollitup with the tv on


----------



## enzo808 (Mar 11, 2013)

Right on guys, Mahalos for da replies.........


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 11, 2013)

As Katt Williams once said, there's a chemical in it called "fuck it".


----------



## meechz 024 (Mar 11, 2013)

I smoke a lot of indica dominant kushs. It's more for relaxing... it's not really a creative cerebral high but more of a good dreamy feeling. 

typical symptoms are couch-lock, perma-smile, sponge bob marathons and an empty fridge...

I prefer sativas myself. When I smoke a good sativa, I feel like doing something productive with my high-thoughts.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok so beside me right now, I have some C99 which I chopped a little off my plant and I have some Wappa which my friend grew. Yesterday I smoked the C99(Sativa) and today I'm smoking the Wappa(Indica) and now I'm going to bed at 17:21 GMT. Good night xxx


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> personally it's a more laid back relaxed high sat's i find make me need to get up and do a bunch of stuff indica is more chill lay on the couch eat potato chips and laugh lol


Yep You said it.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 12, 2013)

Caution on growing heavy budding indicas there in Haoliland. Your constant humidity goes right along with bud rot. If there then do it inside where you can dehumidify your air during heavy flowering.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2013)

Listen to what hotrodharley about the bud rot/mildew issue. 

I was just thinking how this, was one of the few things that, turned out right for me in my life. In my 20's all we had out here were sativas of one type or another. No one around here was aware of Indicas. I did college on sativas.

Now that I'm a broken down shell of my former self I have these wonderful Indicas to help make the putrid TV offerings a veritable powerhouse of thrilling films LOL.


----------



## 36OhBuds (Mar 14, 2013)

Indicas are definitely more of a chill, relax high and some people describe it as couchlock but if you are used to the feeling you can function just fine on them (for the most part, some hybrids are weird) while Sativas are a daytime upper and you are normally going to have a more stimulating effect.

I find that sativas actually increase my anxiety so I stick to mostly indica strains or sativa hybrids. I used to really like Sativas too, but I go back and forth.


----------



## ShesOnFire (Mar 18, 2013)

Its like.Im laying on my bed and watching this Family guy and eating cookies right.Cookies are all eaten and i want some more,but its too hard to get on your feet(Not really but its too perfect and blissfull for body to move)so i stay down on bed and keep watching.
Basically you feel really comfortable in your body.
You are tired in good way.You enjoy of being tired.


----------



## enzo808 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mahalo for all of your experiences & posts! At least now, I'll probably have "somewhat" of an idea of how or what it feels like.............


----------

